# steam guard + steam app



## Dedde (29. August 2015)

wie kann man es gleichzeitig nutzen? wenn ich mit dem handy online gehen will muss ich dauernd den code eingeben, außer ich habe den steam guard deaktiviert. den muss ich aber auch aktiv haben. ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Shona (30. August 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> wie kann man es gleichzeitig nutzen? wenn ich mit dem handy online gehen will muss ich dauernd den code eingeben, außer ich habe den steam guard deaktiviert. den muss ich aber auch aktiv haben. ist das bei euch auch so?


Du hast den Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator in der Steam App aktiviert, dann musst du jedesmal einen Code eingebe egal ob mit der wo du dich einloggst...Steht doch auch bei Steam Guard in der App....

Zitat: " Enabling Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator on your phone provides the best level of Steam Account security. *Each time you sign into Steam you'll be asked for a unique code you can access right here on you phone.*"

Wenn du es deaktivieren willst ohne Steam Guard zu deaktivieren, dann musst du in der App das ganze nur wieder auf "Email" stellen. Dann hast du die normale Steam Guard Sicherheit.


----------



## Dedde (5. September 2015)

ups, danke. da hab ich wohl nicht mehr durchgeblickt


----------



## Shona (5. September 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> ups, danke. da hab ich wohl nicht mehr durchgeblickt


Mach dir nichts draus ich hab sehr lange gebraucht um rauszufinden was das alles bedeutet^^


----------

